# COBIA-where they at ??



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone been catching cobia in the bay ??...locally-like out of willoughby or buckroe ?????? Or do i have to make the long haul out to kiptopeake or poquoson....


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

who cares were we go lets just get the boat in the water and get out fish on. lol i told you i got you with spliting gas and bait. you just bring beer and food and the boat and lets go


----------



## BLOWFISH (Jun 6, 2012)

Dude...read the post.....cobia..where they at ?????


I tell you what jbrady....i am leaving wednesday morning at 4am.....if you want to go....pick up 1 dozen eels and throw in 8 bucks for gas !!!!!
I will be out there allllllllllll dayyyyyyyy (4am-9pm )...no exceptions-..... Anchored up....chumming off of a reef........ 


Pm me....im serious...im leaving tommorow night.....so tell your girl you wont be home till wednesday night about 10 pm. .


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

ik bro. i got to give my boy a hard time. now i got to find about 50 bucks. pm sent


----------

